

4 Toughest Analyst Job Interview Tasks - ilushkaok
https://ilya8.typeform.com/to/rjzSh9

======
lmilcin
The first question and already a fail. Which side of the bus the doors are
would require an information which country the bus is from, otherwise we don't
know if the bus should have doors from the left or from the right side.

